# Geo Breeding



## StopWar (Sep 14, 2007)

I have 2 female red humps and 1 male in a 55 gallon. 8 volcano rasboras and some otos also live there. one of the females has been holding eggs in her mouth for about 3-4 days. She is constantly airing them out and not eating. My question is *how do I know that the male has fertilized them?*. Also, should I move her to a 20 gallon that is being cycled now? Or when should I move her? The male and other female chase her around and she has bite marks on her tailfin. Thanks


----------



## RSki (May 5, 2006)

I've got a female Steiney holding also. The first time around she ate the eggs. Whether or not the male fertilized them, I'm not sure. The 2nd time I had 20+ wigglers. You'll find out soon enough. Good luck.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

She should spit the fry in a day or so if they are fertile. I'm not sure about red humps, but I've spawned G.Jurupari and the male would harass the heck out of the female after spawning. You might have a similar situation. It might be a good idea to move her for the time being if you can.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Probably better to remove the male and not the holding female. I would think moving the female may stress her enough to eat her eggs/fry.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Unfertlized eggs fungus over after about 72 hours...fish won't continue to hold if the eggs are no good...that's how you know


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Must be something in the air since mine is holding as well at the moment. She will hold and not eat for around 12-15 days. Since she is already holding for maybe 4 days the eggs are probably good.


----------



## StopWar (Sep 14, 2007)

bump.


----------



## StopWar (Sep 14, 2007)

Apparently the eggs were fertilized. I looked into the mom's tightly shut mouth and caught a glimpse of a few little wigglers. Such a crazy sight. Mouthbrooders are truly amazing. Anyways, when would be a good time to move her and the fry to my 20 gallon fry tank? I have not seen them leave her mouth yet. I really dont want the babies to get eaten by the other female geo and the big male. Also once I do move the babies are BBS appropriate food? Thanks guys.


----------



## StopWar (Sep 14, 2007)

.....or should i just remove male? Who seems to be ready to breed again with the other female. Randy little guy


----------



## StopWar (Sep 14, 2007)

need advice!?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I'd say go ahead and move the male . I know I said earlier to move the female, but in hindsight I would say it's better to move the male and leave the female where she is so she doesn't eat the fry from the stress of the move. Better safe than sorry .


----------



## StopWar (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool thats what I was thinking too. Other female shouldn't bother her i guess.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Probably not, and who knows if you put her in with the male they may spawn in the 20.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

In hindsight trying to catch the male could just as easily cuase the female to eat her fry as the male isn't just going to sit there and let you net him. He's going to swim frantically around the tank, as will all the other fish.

Another alternative is a tank divider. Either to seperate the holding female from the the other pair, or the male so you can net him out.


----------



## StopWar (Sep 14, 2007)

well i think I have a plan finally. Im letting my 20 gallon cycle still so until then they will just have to live together. After the nitrite has settled down im gonna move the holding female. I dont think she'll eat the fry in the move.


----------



## StopWar (Sep 14, 2007)

bump.


----------

